# Studio Pics 2009



## Daniel James (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Just thought I'd start a new studio pics thread.....mostly because I want to see how you all work :D

Ill get the ball rolling (not too clean or pro looking but hey it gets the job done)







Dan


----------



## madbulk (Apr 1, 2009)

the staff paper is a nice touch.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 1, 2009)

Ableton Live 7 is on 2 screens, Logic is on the center screen.

I can actually read and write music (manuscript not FULLY for show XD), I normally use it when I want to have a live player record a melody for me, other than that I just use the sequencer, Just the way I am :D

Dan


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 1, 2009)

i see u are using 2 keyboards. have you tried synergy program. its free and will let you connect any mac/pc configuration so u only use one keyboard and mouse via network


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 1, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> i see u are using 2 keyboards. have you tried synergy program. its free and will let you connect any mac/pc configuration so u only use one keyboard and mouse via network



No I haven't heard of that, just checked it out now and my god it looks tricky to set up on a Mac XD

Dan


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 1, 2009)

http://quicksynergy.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey gsilbers,

That software didn't work with leopard, so I did some searching and came across synergyKM works great :D

Thanks alot mate!

Dan


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 2, 2009)

Now post pics of your studios haha :D

Dan


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks to you, i just bought new mac pro and will need that. 

and i set it up will post my pix


----------



## sbkp (Apr 2, 2009)

Just repainted and getting things back together...


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 3, 2009)

hi-res versions:-
http://www.ianlivingstone.net/games/images/studio_002.jpg
http://www.ianlivingstone.net/games/images/Studio_01_high.jpg


----------



## synthetic (Apr 3, 2009)

Click for larger versions.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 3, 2009)

sbkp @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Just repainted and getting things back together...



Damn, that black guitar is one of those very cool "custom build whatever it lets my fingers move like butter"?

Sorry, I can't remember the name and I am too lazy to Google now :D


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Fri Apr 03 said:


>



c'mon ian, where's the "click for larger images?" 
nice desk.
what kind of speakers are those?


----------



## sbkp (Apr 3, 2009)

Waywyn @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> sbkp @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Just repainted and getting things back together...
> ...



Parker Fly Deluxe. I've had it since '95. I love it to pieces.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 3, 2009)

madbulk @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> what kind of speakers are those?



Look like Questeds. I bet they would sound better if they weren't sitting behind the displays, though!


----------



## Reegs (Apr 3, 2009)

That's one hell of a chair, Ian. It looks like it can do Mach5! 

Comfy too, I'd assume?


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

Gotta respect the chrome on the desk, the chair and the trash can.


----------



## Stevie (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah the placement of the speakers is indeed suboptimal.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

Who's isn't?


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

See it's little throwaways like "who's isn't" that get that post count up to something respectable. Getting into that four digits club soon.
Wasting a lot of time? Yeah, you could look at the glass half full if you wanted I suppose.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 3, 2009)

madbulk @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> See it's little throwaways like "who's isn't" that get that post count up to something respectable. Getting into that four digits club soon.
> Wasting a lot of time? Yeah, you could look at the glass half full if you wanted I suppose.



*lol* ... oops :D


----------



## synthetic (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, I wish I had more floorspace to put my speakers further away. But my wife thinks that we "share" the office so I have to give her some space. 

Heh. See figures 1 and 2.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 3, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Yeah, I wish I had more floorspace to put my speakers further away. But my wife thinks that we "share" the office so I have to give her some space.
> Heh. See figures 1 and 2.



Yeah well... my kids think they share the office so I couldn't get in there at all this morning.


----------



## rgames (Apr 3, 2009)

madbulk @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Yeah well... my kids think they share the office so I couldn't get in there at all this morning.



Wow Wow Wubbzy! Catchy tune - I have that one in my head way too often...

rgames


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 6, 2009)

have posted hi-res links on my original post:-

Yes I'm very proud of my chrome bin.

Synthetic+Stevie - re: placement of the speakers (Quested 208s), since these pics at xmas, I've got an Ergotron arm for the 30" Cinemadisplay which means it's alot lower now (the other smaller monitors are going shortly and getting another cinemadisplay), and have rasied the Questeds up on breezeblocks and angled them down slightly with rubber wedges so it's not perfect but alot better than it was.

Shame cause I had the speaker stands custom built by Quested to match my line of sight exactly with the hight of my chair and desk, but didn't have the cinemadisplay at the time.

re: the chair - it's an Aeron but with chrome linkage - off back of a lorry from a guy on ebay.

Ian


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 6, 2009)

synthetic @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Click for larger versions.



very nice - but dude what's with the voodoo stuff on the walls - do you do the pins in doll thing to your directors?

Ian


----------



## Stevie (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah very good Ian


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 6, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> hi-res versions:-
> http://www.ianlivingstone.net/games/images/studio_002.jpg
> http://www.ianlivingstone.net/games/images/Studio_01_high.jpg



Ian, one question. By looking at your setup to me it seems that you are doing realtime and some kind of summing your analog signals. Am I right or no?

At least it seems to me ... just in case yes, would you explain really roughly what you are doing?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Alex - I've got a seperate machine room with a bunch of pcs running Kontakt with adat outs (RME HDSPs) going into a madi ADI-648 then into an RME madi card on my DAW (Nuendo).

So no analogue really - I use a Tascam DS-M7.1 http://www.tascam.com/products/ds-m7_1.html to route and down-mix the surround to my monitors (more of an expensive volume pot really).
There's an analogue compressor for recording acoustic instruments but adat out back into the madi rig.

Ian


----------



## Stevie (Apr 6, 2009)

yay yay yay Nuendo, yay yay yay… =o o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Apr 6, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Hi Alex - I've got a seperate machine room with a bunch of pcs running Kontakt with adat outs (RME HDSPs) going into a madi ADI-648 then into an RME madi card on my DAW (Nuendo).
> Ian



yeah yeah madi, quiet room for pc's, blah blah... this is a pics thread.
You're rockin the chrome bin and a vintage Palindrometer. That's why you're winning.
And there's no wives or kids in your pics.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 6, 2009)

don't get me started on my beloved Palindrometer - totally transparent - and no IO for messy cables 

Ian


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> Hi Alex - I've got a seperate machine room with a bunch of pcs running Kontakt with adat outs (RME HDSPs) going into a madi ADI-648 then into an RME madi card on my DAW (Nuendo).
> 
> So no analogue really - I use a Tascam DS-M7.1 http://www.tascam.com/products/ds-m7_1.html to route and down-mix the surround to my monitors (more of an expensive volume pot really).
> There's an analogue compressor for recording acoustic instruments but adat out back into the madi rig.
> ...



Thanks for the info! So you totally mix and master inside Nuendo?


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 7, 2009)

yes - why how do you do it?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> yes - why how do you do it?



Well, it was just out of curiosity. Currently I do everything within one MAC and also do internal processing in Logic, so basically the same as you do ... but I always try to find the best resolution if I would expand my rig. If I would have the chance right now I think I would create stem outputs and run them through kind of an analog summing amp a mixing console or at least through a piece of hardware tube amp etc. ...


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 7, 2009)

Whatever works for you I guess - but for me uad1 does warm enough valve/vintage - can't see the point myself of lots of nasty analogue cables introducing hiss... I prefer just being able to load up my project into the DAW and it's all there, and mix as I go along.

I know alot of guys bus out into protools and mix from there, but for my own needs I really can't see any advantage - and would have to pay double for the plugins compared to native.

Ian


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> Whatever works for you I guess - but for me uad1 does warm enough valve/vintage - can't see the point myself of lots of nasty analogue cables introducing hiss... I prefer just being able to load up my project into the DAW and it's all there, and mix as I go along.
> 
> I know alot of guys bus out into protools and mix from there, but for my own needs I really can't see any advantage - and would have to pay double for the plugins compared to native.
> 
> Ian



Yeh definitely. I always try to find cool plugs which do some kind of analog saturation and of course it is always in your fingers and brain. No ProTools and Avalon amp saves you from creating bad mixed music :D


----------



## sbkp (Apr 7, 2009)

Mmm..... FunkLogic....


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> Whatever works for you I guess - but for me uad1 does warm enough valve/vintage - can't see the point myself of lots of nasty analogue cables introducing hiss... I prefer just being able to load up my project into the DAW and it's all there, and mix as I go along.
> 
> I know alot of guys bus out into protools and mix from there, but for my own needs I really can't see any advantage - and would have to pay double for the plugins compared to native.
> 
> Ian



The problem being that none of the plugins out there offer what good hardware can do. Good outboard gear can add a lot of weight, fullness and if needed bottom end that plugs can't really match no matter how good the emulation.

I think running some things through some Chandler ltd stuff or some API out board gear adds a lot of quality to mixes.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

josejherring @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> Ian Livingstone @ Tue Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever works for you I guess - but for me uad1 does warm enough valve/vintage - can't see the point myself of lots of nasty analogue cables introducing hiss... I prefer just being able to load up my project into the DAW and it's all there, and mix as I go along.
> ...



It's really funny since we have a lot of thinks, maybe and probably's in general 

I know one very experienced guy who says that the problem isn't really the gear itself. Lots of those cool new plugs such as the Waves analog stuff sounds superb. Then I know others who swear on the "summing problem". Stuff which is mixed inside any sequencer doesn't sound as good as if summed on a console or with a summing amp etc. ...

I would be really curious about someone doing a test which shows a track which is bounced inside a sequencer and then again, every stem recorded via several outputs from an console/summing amp ... I don't really make use of SSL EQs etc. but just how the pure summing does a difference.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 7, 2009)

We're all using virtual signal paths per section at least. Often we're doubling one library with one or more others. How much in the box summing have you already suffered through by the time you've printed stems?
Would be an interesting experiment certainly, but I can't imagine being impressed enough to go down that road.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to say I did experience someone routing all his Logic tracks into stems into a high quality 8 in-2 out summing box and back in to Logic and I did hear a certain spaciousness to the sound that tempted me.

However, given the level of the work I am presently getting, I cannot justify either the expense or the increased workflow time to make it happen.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

I think if you have an optimized template it is just one more rendering step.
All you have to do is setup a a few audio tracks and realtime record the stems. Mike Patti already does that inside his template in DP as far as I have seen. Besides that the new version of C5 offers batch rendering. You could render 40 stems and have a coffee break.

So it would be just one more realtime render.

I know in the end, it is everyones own business for sure and at the end of the day, most important thing is: What is the best way to get my work done.

But honestly, I kinda have to smile, because we care about having the best reverb, how instruments are placed, add +0,2 dB to a violin and cut down a french horn at around -0,5dB at 287,574 Hz to make it sound better, we think about if we should use 45 or 49 ms predelay on the woodwinds, .... hell ...some of us hear the difference between 44.100 and 44.101 Hz 

I'd say, everything which is giving me more significant depth in my music is much more important than any of those above points ... now shoot me


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2009)

It's not just the summing that I think it could be used for. Often drum tracks or low strings need that little extra something that gives a track more weight and dimension. I do agree if it's just about summing an entire mix then I don't think that would be worth it. But, for certain elements of a mix and for sound design I think I'm just going to have to bight the bullet and get some outboard stuff. Right now I have a preamp and it's pretty cool to overdrive it and to add authentic tube warmth and crunch to otherwise dull digital sounding synths and drums.

As soon as I get some time I'll do some experiments with drums and stuff using my preamp. I wish I had out board compressor and eq to go with it, but it's out of my reach right now.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 7, 2009)

josejherring @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> It's not just the summing that I think it could be used for. Often drum tracks or low strings need that little extra something that gives a track more weight and dimension. I do agree if it's just about summing an entire mix then I don't think that would be worth it. But, for certain elements of a mix and for sound design I think I'm just going to have to bight the bullet and get some outboard stuff. Right now I have a preamp and it's pretty cool to overdrive it and to add authentic tube warmth and crunch to otherwise dull digital sounding synths and drums.
> 
> As soon as I get some time I'll do some experiments with drums and stuff using my preamp. I wish I had out board compressor and eq to go with it, but it's out of my reach right now.
> 
> Jose



Yes, but did you also take a few moments to compare the preamp you have (which one is it btw?) to stuff like Varisaturator, SPL TwinTube, BadBussMojo, Inflator, Crunchessor etc.?

Just out of curiosity ...

I don't mean this offensive at all and not personally to you, Jose, but if I see posts it is always either ...

1. people who tell that they ALWAYS prefer analog gear over digital
2. people who say that cheap analog gear could be even worse than expensive plugs

... I know it is my own fault and I definitely need some time to go to our musicstore and do a direct comparison ... or get a bit of gear and try it at home for a few hours, but the thing is it is always the same ... it is stuff like "no plug can reach the depth of an analog preamp" ... "digital sounds always harsh etc."


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2009)

"Who's isn't?" [sic]

Mine isn't.


----------



## madbulk (Apr 7, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> "Who's isn't?" [sic]
> 
> Mine isn't.



Why you no good, obnoxious, editor type. I'll give ya "sic."


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll do a comparison today. Yes I've used a lot of saturation type plugs and they don't seem to me to have the depth. But, it's a good experiment. I have time today. I'll see what I can do.

best,

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2009)

Whose on first?


----------



## careyford (Apr 7, 2009)

Usually, I just get gear lust on this site. Now I'm wanting a better room. Rooms seem more expensive than gear...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah & unfortunately less resale value too. 

Still, a good room is everything.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 7, 2009)

There are three files here:
https://download.yousendit.com/WnBSd0VLUENCSm9LSkE9PQ

All files are the same track. A little drum thingy I'm whipped up today based on my online drumming lessons. I used EZ Drummer.

One file has no processing. Another with Nomad Factory tube emulation. And yet another run through my modified Groove tubes fitted preamp. The difference are pretty clear to me. The plug saturation beefs up the track but it fuzzes out the sound too much to my liking. It's like as soon as it kicks in the sound gets fuzzy. No matter how little drive I applied. Makes it muddy. The one run through the real tube adds punch and deapth, but it also adds noise that if I had the plugin for it I would clean out, but I don't, so I didn't.

Both treated tracks use a little plugin compression, eq and reverb. I think the difference would be even more pronounced if I had outboard compression and EQ.

best,

Jose

edit: Oh, I should mention that only the kit drum tracks are processed. The taikos and the timpany are straight from EWQLSO with no additional processing.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 7, 2009)

LOL people on this forum have a hard time of staying ontopic.

Dan


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2009)

That's not the goal, DaZ. The subject that started this thread is over. Yes, riveting: picture of room. And now we move on to the files Jose took the time to post.

Jose, the preamp one is also louder than the others. But of course a real piece of analog gear is going to sound different. Who argued that it doesn't?

Edit: Oh.

Well, I don't call summing "the summing problem." There's nothing wrong with digital summing.

What I'd like to see is whether you can any difference between a) running every track through the "summing mixer" and back into the DAW individually before mixing them in the DAW, and b) running them through the summing mixer.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 7, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Apr 07 said:


> That's not the goal, DaZ. The subject that started this thread is over. Yes, riveting: picture of room. And now we move on to the files Jose took the time to post.
> 
> Jose, the preamp one is also louder than the others. But of course a real piece of analog gear is going to sound different. Who argued that it doesn't?
> 
> ...



Please don't try to cast off the topic I started in such a derogatory manner.

I started this thread because I was interested too see the studios in which the users here worked, not to compare audio files on the equipment....that can have its own thread.

So I stand by my original statement, this thread has gone off topic ('The subject that started this thread is over.' to use your own words), so please continue to post pics of your studios, and move all other discussion to another thread.

Thanks.

Dan


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2009)

DaZ, the conversation you started has evolved. If anyone else has studio pics to post, there's nothing to stop them. Meanwhile Jose posted some files.

Jose, what you did to those drums is not subtle! If it's the one I played with a few years ago, the variable impedance in that Groove Tubes preamp was very interesting. And I guess by "modified" you mean that you swapped out the stock tubes?

I've done that in my Millennia channel strips, and that makes a radical difference to the sound.


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 8, 2009)

josejherring @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> There are three files here:
> https://download.yousendit.com/WnBSd0VLUENCSm9LSkE9PQ
> 
> All files are the same track. A little drum thingy I'm whipped up today based on my online drumming lessons. I used EZ Drummer.
> ...



Hey Jose,

thanks a lot for that comparison. I am trying to pull one out too (and open a new thread for it )
Trying to get my bud to run a few stems through his console. Don't remember the brand, but it was something involved with Neve strips ...



@Dan: Yes sorry for hi jacking, but to be honest, what would be a pure pics thread. Everyone posting it's Star Trek bridge rooms and others go "wow, cool Adam monitors", "awesome, 2x 30" apple monitors", "brilliant, a chair" ....

I think this is what it makes really interesting ... to talk actually about what the guys do and how they work. Of course I could have written PMs etc. but since I think it might be also interesting ito others, no?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah sorry about that last post guys, your right! it is a big help to discuss the pics too. 

Keep doing what your doing :D

Dan


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys, instead of "evolving" threads, once a distinctly different discussion topic is born, why not move it out of the current discussion and start a new thread? 

This would also have the advantage of making the search feature useful on VI. Otherwise, VI turns into the "evolving" thread equivalent of meaningless ADD chatter we've all seen on other forums.


----------



## sbkp (Apr 8, 2009)

Yay! Baseball season has started!


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 8, 2009)

http://cosgan.de/images/smilie/boese/u070.gif (sigh....)




So ya don't want pics eh?


----------



## madbulk (Apr 8, 2009)

I admit it, I love pics threads. We spend a lot of time in these rooms. And I like thinking about what my next one might look like.


----------

